# babies are a sure sign she was pregnant...



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

My fiance Bought a pair of pineapple swordtails. We thouht she looked fat, but wern't but werent sure. The other day she showed me you could see little black dots inside her, at the back of her body, where it meets the tail. Looking back we houdl have seperated her, but didn't, tonight we noticed 2 tiny babies swimming around, not sure if they will make it past the gourami, black skirts and danio, but there were little guys in the tank.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Good luck on that! I also didn't know that until someone with an amazing camera posted pictures! =)


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

ya, I think the best part of it all, was I posted on facebook " well I guess its now safe to say she was pregnant" and everyone thought it was my fiance.. lol I think all the babies are eaten now, or hiding i the gravel, sword tails aren't very big.


----------

